# Good hunting areas around Northern Atlanta GA?



## Toxoderidae (Mar 17, 2016)

Looking to find scorps and large true spiders in Northern Atlanta, anyone know any good spots?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not anything specific but I go to Ga a couple times a year, 70 miles below Atlanta. I haven't seen many large true spiders except for Dolomedes. I found a lot of trapdoor spiders though, go to a creek at night and you should find their trapdoors popped open, they are everywhere! Also scorpions were easy to find, life up basically anything and you can find them. They LOVE pine forests though, they will be under the bark of dead pine trees.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 17, 2016)

Well I found what appeared to be a widow today, got tagged by a little true spider and all I was saw was black and a bulbous abdomen before I flicked it on reflex.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 17, 2016)

Any chances of scorps here?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 17, 2016)

Definitely, roll over some logs and pull up dead bark on fallen trees! Good luck!


----------

